
Latacora – Security Teams for Startups - Ethan_Mick
https://latacora.com/
======
beagle3
Interesting.

I would be hesitant to give access to a company without a single name on their
website.

~~~
V-eHGsd_
I think tptacek is latacora.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek)

